
Do you stay productive when you caught a common cold or flu? - phil3k
Since I am on sick leave the first day, I am wondering how you deal with a common cold or any other form of temporary sickness. Do you have any special habits? Do you try to stay (at least a little bit) productive? Or do you take any precautions humanly possible to avoid catching a cold&#x2F;flu in the first place (vitamins, exercise, diet, etc..)
======
tlarkworthy
No chill out and get better. If I work myself while sick I just stay sick for
longer. I eat ice cream and do only things I like doing. Which still ends up
at programming but not work stuff.

------
chillidoor
Personally, I think that it's impossible to completely avoid getting a cold or
flu. Exercise, diet, etc can, however, lesson the effects.

I tend to drop my working hours to maybe one or two so I can deal with any
critical stuff and then rest as much as possible. I've found that shortens the
shortens the length of illness considerably compared to trying to work through
it. I'd rather have a few days of no productivity than have a linger sickness
screw it over.

------
davelnewton
Common cold I'm generally 70-80% as productive.

Flu depends heavily on the strain and severity; it can be anywhere from 0-50%
but rarely more for the first 2-3 days.

